# Cost of propane in your area??



## JRHAWK9 (Mar 31, 2015)

I just checked on the cost of propane with our supplier and it's down to $1.29/gal and $1.19/gal if you own your own tank.  It was $1.59 all winter.  It sure dropped early this year and I'm wondering if I should do the yearly fill-up now or take the chance on whether it will drop more later in the summer.  I would normally fill up around July or so. 

They are a small family owned place and don't have any hidden transport/delivery fees like most other places do either. 

Their prices can also be monitored below:  
http://www.hohlspropane.com/


----------



## pen (Mar 31, 2015)

That's great, best we can do is $2.09 a gallon if you bring your own tank for a fill-up.  

If it were me, I'd personally fill up now and just be happy to get that good a deal.  How much lower could it realistically go?


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Apr 3, 2015)

I just called and bought 200 gallons worth at that price.  200 gallons won't fit in the tank right now, but I'm hoping at the end of summer it will.  I also hope the price isn't lower at that time, as it will suck having to pay more than what the market value is at that time.  A guy I work with purchased all of his next winters worth already at that price.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 4, 2015)

$2.69 yesterday for bring your own tank fills.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (May 6, 2015)

It just dropped again.........it's now $1.09/gallon (their tank) / $0.99/gallon (owned tank).....

http://www.hohlspropane.com/


----------



## Mag Craft (May 10, 2015)

Last time I looked it was 1.79 a gallon.


----------



## the pony boy (May 12, 2015)

My pre buy for next season is 2.44. I'm in Carmel in Putnam county ny.


----------



## aimee750 (May 14, 2015)

Just got my contract for the coming winter.  $1.03 if I sign by June 1st. 
I am thrilled with that!


----------



## Former Farmer (May 14, 2015)

Just ordered a top off for my tank.  $.799 for over 300 gallons.  I own my own 1000 gal tank.

I asked what prepay is for this coming winter and was told $1.299.  Their contracts come out in July.


----------



## webby3650 (May 21, 2015)

I'm in the process of installing a furnace, water heater, gas log set. The best I've found around here is $1.01. It's a great time to fill up!


----------



## begreen (May 22, 2015)

Wow, that's what we paid 20 yrs ago when we moved into this joint. I haven't checked recently but I'll bet it's still over $3 here.


----------



## DAKSY (May 22, 2015)

Lemme echo BG when he says WOW! Here in the Vampire State my new prepay plan starts at $2.049...


----------



## BrotherBart (May 22, 2015)

With all of the natural gas available propane storage has to be bursting at the seams right now. I bet a lot of it is being flared.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 22, 2015)

Production and inventories are headed off  the charts. Especially in the Mid-West.

http://www.eia.gov/petroleum/weekly/propane.cfm


----------



## Jack Fate (May 25, 2015)

.89 cents a gal . Wish I had bigger & more tanks


----------



## Former Farmer (Jun 2, 2015)

Former Farmer said:


> Just ordered a top off for my tank.  $.799 for over 300 gallons.  I own my own 1000 gal tank.
> 
> I asked what prepay is for this coming winter and was told $1.299.  Their contracts come out in July.



Just received prepay contract for this coming winter.  Price is $1.099 cash prepaid.  Looks like I will be using LP for heating this coming winter.


----------



## metalsped (Jun 6, 2015)

Jack Fate said:


> .89 cents a gal . Wish I had bigger & more tanks



My father has a 1000 gal tank, and with prices doing what they are... he has hedged his bets and put another 1k in. I have a 500 underground tank here. Last fill was $1.17 I think. You all are right... prices stay this low I will be burning MUCH less wood.


----------



## begreen (Jun 9, 2015)

Still going for $3-4/gallon in the Seattle area. Suburban Propane has a monopoly. FWIW, when we moved to our current house 20 yrs ago it was about $1/gal..


----------



## SteveKG (Jun 9, 2015)

Denver area as of today, $1.49


----------



## Mag Craft (Jun 9, 2015)

SteveKG said:


> Denver area as of today, $1.49



I hope I can get it that cheap here next month when I call them.


----------

